# FWC outside the 3 mile state waters limit ?



## rigginuts (11 mo ago)

So, this past Sunday we where roughly 25 miles offshore grouper fishing when FWC boards us and inspects the whole boat. 4 hrs later they come back and do it again. My question is- what is FWC doing in federal waters and do they have any jurisdiction out that far ? Officer said he wanted to keep us honest..


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

They are commissioned by the feds. They can pretty much do whatever they want.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I have had FWC and PBC Sherriff both board me at 10 miles out in the Atlantic (3 mile state limit) When I questioned PBC his authority at that distance offshore his response was "I can board you anywhere anytime".

Lost all respect for him at that point.

After that comment I asked him if he was done so I can go back to fishing.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

was it the same guys that boarded you twice?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mako 181 said:


> I have had FWC and PBC Sherriff both board me at 10 miles out in the Atlantic (3 mile state limit) When I questioned PBC his authority at that distance offshore his response was "I can board you anywhere anytime".
> 
> Lost all respect for him at that point.
> 
> After that comment I asked him if he was done so I can go back to fishing.


1. Florida registered boat...yup
2. may be blue lightning authorized( don't now if that is still around
3. FWC half way to bahamas


----------



## rigginuts (11 mo ago)

devrep said:


> was it the same guys that boarded you twice?


Yes


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

topnative2 said:


> 1. Florida registered boat...yup
> 2. may be blue lightning authorized( don't now if that is still around
> 3. FWC half way to bahamas


I remember the "Blue Lightning" days, I think I still have my ID card from 1991/1992....I don't think that program is still around..not sure though
FWC is now cross trained and credentialed by the feds....yes they can operate out that far


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Two words to remember when dealing with any law enforcement on the water... "Homeland Security" ... which tells you all you need to know - no matter what they're authorized purpose is... I was well out of police work well before 9-11 but that's what you're actually dealing with. Aren't we lucky?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Two words to remember when dealing with any law enforcement on the water... "Homeland Security" ... which tells you all you need to know - no matter what they're authorized purpose is... I was well out of police work well before 9-11 but that's what you're actually dealing with. Aren't we lucky?


I think we are lucky...while fishing offshore Sebastian Inlet in the last 2 years I have not seen USCG once...I do however routinely see FWC...and have only been stopped/checked once.
I would venture to guess if I have a problem 20 miles out it will be FWC who gets there first, not USCG.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

SS06 said:


> I think we are lucky...while fishing offshore Sebastian Inlet in the last 2 years I have not seen USCG once...I do however routinely see FWC...and have only been stopped/checked once.
> I would venture to guess if I have a problem 20 miles out it will be FWC who gets there first, not USCG.


My bet is you will see Boats US or a commercial tow boat of some type before any federal, state, or local agency at 20 miles offshore.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I have never had them stop my in my boat, seems like they are always stopping groups that have obviously to many people for the craft. I did get pulled over once on the road in Islamorada and they asked to see in my cooler and I said no and they got real bent out of shape about it.


----------



## Joe in Hudson (Feb 9, 2017)

I have been through more "Safety checks" on Vaca Cut in Marathon than I can count. Got 1 ticket fora single expired flare. Officers were always curteous. 

Joe in Hudson


----------



## rigginuts (11 mo ago)

Joe in Hudson said:


> I have been through more "Safety checks" on Vaca Cut in Marathon than I can count. Got 1 ticket fora single expired flare. Officers were always curteous.
> 
> Joe in Hudson


This really wasn't a safety check. They didn't seem to care about life jackets or equipment they just wanted to find illegal fish. Both had kinda crappy attitudes probably pissed because they couldn't find anything but from my experience with FWC that's pretty normal.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

*F*ind *W*ildlife *C*itation


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

just pissed cause the chicks were ugly


----------



## cedarkeyguideservice (7 mo ago)

I've had the same thing happen pre fishing for a charter he watch me catch 7 cobia the second time and knew i was over the limit and never kept a fish


----------

